# Synthetic and Milorganite



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

I've got a pretty rough looking lawn. I've recently moved in and the yard hasn't been taken care of very well. It has lots of bare spots and weeds. I've been trying to tackle some of that...

Though I recently put down a synthetic fertilizer (Scotts Turf Builder Crabgrass Preventer - 1 week ago) and am going to be getting a soil test done (Soil Savvy) to see how things look, but am wondering if I can add milorganite to get some organics into the ground?

If so, the total area is around 1500 sq ft. What would be the suggested rate of application?

Thanks.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

1 bag cover 2500 sq ft, I wouldn't hesitate using the whole bag in your 1500 sq ft lawn per application.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Heck yea! You can throw down Milogranite on any day that ends in Y.

As for amount, that's up to you. If you want to calculate how much it'll take to get .5 or 1 lb of nitrogen per 1,000 SF you can, or you can do what I do and just throw it down at bag rate (according to the instructions on the label).


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

You could put down Milorganite. 1 bag will be fine. Since its slow release and will take a while to break down you can't really go wrong. I would consider putting down Ringer Lawn Restore (10-0-6) which is recycled grains and has some Potash, which your lawn can probably use. You can drop Ringer now, then Milo around Memorial day. I would also read up on spraying humics/fulvics to help your soil. Green county fertilizer sells them (and others) or you could make your own mix by buying from kelp4less.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Depending on the amount os synthetic N you just applied, you may want to wait a few more weeks before adding Milo (contains about 40% fast release Urea-N).
For soil testing, You should consider using Waypoint Analytical or one of the labs listed here:
http://www.naptprogram.org/about/participants/all/ 
or search by State or Province:
http://www.naptprogram.org/about/participants


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

If fertilizer has been applied, it is best to wait 4-8 weeks before collecting soil samples, is it not?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^nitrogen doesnt mater for soil collection. Other stuff, then it is best to wait.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Depending on the amount os synthetic N you just applied, you may want to wait a few more weeks before adding Milo (contains about 40% fast release Urea-N).
> For soil testing, You should consider using Waypoint Analytical or one of the labs listed here:
> http://www.naptprogram.org/about/participants/all/
> or search by State or Province:
> http://www.naptprogram.org/about/participants


Is Waypoint Analytical becoming TLF's Logan Labs? Been seeing it mentioned here quite a bit. (not that that's a bad thing)


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@ryeguy 
Not from my perspective. Nor is it my lab of choice. I only singled them out because a number of members have recently been satisfied using them and Waypoint does use established, reliable and valid testing methods unlike Amazon or big box store tests. They are also relatively inexpensive (depending on which of their labs is used: under $20) and most importantly, they provide recommendations so you aren't dependent on having someone interpret the results for you. The link I provided to NAPT provides web sites to a number of reputable alternative labs to Waypoint. In addition, a local university extension can often provide an adequate test at a very low cost to local citizens.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah go for it! It will slowly break down and help deepen the green.


----------

